# Winter Storm



## River Birch Run (Mar 29, 2020)

So Feb is normally my slow time at work, I get to catch up on all the new Morels video's from the past yr. Then scout out new woods while I hunt for sheds. This yr is going to be different, I got a bit of a promotion at work, were I still have to do my old job, and a new one as well. So I have to get as much done as I can this winter before my busy season starts in April. I'm sitting here today trying to get as much shrooming done while I wait for the rain thats now falling turn into 8 to 12 inches of freaking snow. Which I will have to shovel by hand!! Yes it has been a mild winter in my part of OH for the most part. But I would much rather get an inch on 12 days, than 12 inches on one day. Just saying LOL


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, get ready for another one! There are flood warnings up here for Wednesday night into early AM Friday!


----------



## River Birch Run (Mar 29, 2020)

Got more Ice than snow this time around its a mess out there.


----------

